# Virtual display icons.... what have you seen?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

I love the virtual display when the car is in motion. It's also neat to see what it identifies vs what's actually there. It's not perfect, but it does a pretty impressive job determining what kind of vehicle or object is around you. 

Today, I saw a new virtual display icon that I have not seen before.... a bus. It got me thinking.... what have people seen on their display? 

For me so far, this is what I've seen:

-Car icon
-Minivan/SUV icon
-Pickup icon
-Tractor Trailer icon
-Full size van icon
-Bus icon
-Motorcyclist icon
-Person walking icon
-Person walking with dog icon

What else have people seen? Is there a master list of all icons?


----------

